# Banjo Minnow updated.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Lots of folks cast stones at the Banjo Minnow but not me. I gave up on it for a while because the original Banjos were made out of SNOT. I often threw one off before catching a single fish on it. 

If you just cast and reel, Banjos aren't great but if you follow the instructions to the letter, they are fantastic. The object of the game is to keep the lure moving IN THE SAME SPOT until you get a bite.

I use a light rod and no more than 8# mono Quick, gentle twitches will make it come to life.

I don't use the screw in locks nor do I mess with the weedless system they sell you. If I can see an undisturbed fish I will usually catch it. Cast ahead or fairly close to the fish, move your lure into its line of sight then make the lure dance in place.

In the rigging instructions below, I start out with the Mann's Hard Head Minnow. It is absolutely as tough as a hog's nose and incredibly effective. I've used these lures for several years. Unfortunately they are hard to find locally. On the up side for the Hardhead, they often last through 40-50 fish per lure. I've probably caught 20 or more species on them in fresh and salt water. . I've caught Snook that weren't biting on them.

The other lure is a Lake Fork Tackle Fluke. These lures are new to me but they come alive when rigged Banjo style. I've tried other Fluke type lures but most don't swim like the Lake Fork Flukes. The wide flat tail gives them some extra kick between my twitches. They are fairly large and ought to interest laid up Tarpon.

Here is how I rig them. I use 80# to 200# hollow core Dacron. Burn one end to form a ball. this will be the front end, the area for your hook. I usually leave about 3/8-1/2" extending beyond the front of the lure. I insert the hook through the Dacron between the head of the lure and the melted ball on the end of the Dacron.

Take a look at the rigging hook in a couple of the photos. I pull the Dacron through the soft plastic lure with it. Notice the two knots in the short length of Dacron. They help keep the Dacron in the lure. I inset the wire through the lure, exiting at the center of the front of the head. I hook the Dacron onto the little rigging hook, coat the Dacron with Super Glue then quickly pull it into the lure. Within a minute or so, the Super Glue bonds the Dacron to the lure.

If you look closely, you can see the Dacron inside the top lure.


































FISH THEM WEIGHTLESS. I can't make them work with any weight.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

ill try that,it looks fishy to me.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I am a firm believer in the orginal Banjo that first hit the market. Bought every one I saw once the lure proved itself. Salt or fresh that lure worked. The newest version is junk. 
Looks like I will be doing some rigging the next rainy day. Thanks Capt for the advice.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I bought the Banjo kit when it first came out, and like you said, I would usually sling it off my hook before it hit the water. Remember the old "Flying Lure"? I loved those things, and they have proven to work when regular plastics didn't for me. Some of those TV gimmicks really work sometimes.


----------

